# Pole Barn/Shop



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

So I've just finished my new Pole barn/shop and am curious what is everyone using for insulation.
Type, thickness ect. I wrapped it with house wrap prior to metal and put a bubble foil stuff under the metal roof already.
Thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Unfortunately the bubble stuff ain't worth a fart in a windstorm. Got the same stuff in the shop and the roof don't hold snow for long, only bright side is mine was free as I used to work at a distributor, had a bunch come back that had some water damage.

My plan is kinda like yours, replace the roof and wall siding and place house wrap under it, then have 1" of spray foam added to "seal" it, then build the interior walls and blow them full of fiberglass or even cellulose. Haven't fully decided what to do on the ceiling yet.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I used 4” metal building insulation on my pole barn and it has worked out great. I have central heat and air in it and i can heat and cool it on the hottest and coolest days. But you also got to put it on before the metal Sidding like the bubble insulation. My friend used the bubble insulation and it did not seam to do much other then keep the metal sheeting from sweating so he went back and screwed up 4” closed cell foam boards they use to make walk in coolers and freezers out of and it worked great and there is a place here that builds and recycles them and they will give it away for free it’s kinda a pain to work with and it doesn’t look the best but if you can find it and you are covering your walls with OSB or some other kinda sheeting you can’t beat it.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

I originally thought about doing the spray foam but I have had several people tell me its kinda a waste of money for my specific application. I'm not going to be heating and cooling 24 7 just want some heat when we are going to be in their. So now I am rethinking everything.... Still not completely sure I won't spray foam it, at this point it may just have to wait a while. Went a little over my budget with what we have done so far and momma isn't to pleased. LOL!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

My garage/pole barn I thought and looked into spray foam. Being I'm using the building for several reasons (including a 4H calf washing station). And being I'm covering the complete inside with OSB, then steel up 5', I opted to go the cheaper method. I put 1 1/2" foam sheets between the 2" x 4" on the side walls, then 6" insulation on the sidewalls. Blew in 18" of pink stuff in the ceiling. If I did it over again, I would consider putting ''wet" cellulose in the walls. The claim is the wet stuff doesn't settle over-time, but still seals similar to spray foam, IDK.

Now I have the ability to heat with in floor heat (put in along with insulation under the concrete already), in the future. But with the current insulation (I put in insulated garage doors when building), I can heat this building 60 degrees warmer than outside temps, with two 17,000 watt electric heaters, mounted on the ceiling, easily. I accidently discovered this, by turning the thermostats up to high and didn't check for a couple of hours, it was over 80 degrees, with an outside temp of 20 degrees.  Now I just turn them on, turn up the thermostats to 70 degrees if going to wash calves.  Full disclosure, it I'm in a hurry, I will crank up the kerosene torpedo heater for 10-20 minutes, when going from cold building (less than 30 degrees inside shed) to 60-70 degrees, within a hour.

BTW, the building is 24' x 32' x 12', two 10' x 10' garage doors, one 6' x 7' garage door, 3 windows & an regular access door.

Larry


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

CaseIH said:


> I originally thought about doing the spray foam but I have had several people tell me its kinda a waste of money for my specific application. I'm not going to be heating and cooling 24 7 just want some heat when we are going to be in their. So now I am rethinking everything.... Still not completely sure I won't spray foam it, at this point it may just have to wait a while. Went a little over my budget with what we have done so far and momma isn't to pleased. LOL!


I will say that I have a friend in the spray foam business so that was my first plan also was to do 1.5" closed cell foam and he talked me out of it do the cost and said it really needed to be covered with sheeting for protection and that it would make it a nightmare to replace the metal sheeting if something ever happened to it like a hail storm or hitting it with a piece of equipment also said it can be really hard to find a roof leak from when a rubber washer/screw fails as you never know where the water will come out. Mice also like to dig and tunnel in it and that makes a mess.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I went the cheapest route I could, I wear a heavy coat in winter and no shirt in summer....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats pretty much what I've been hearing, 1" of foam to seal it, 2" at most, anymore doesn't justify the expense compared to how cheap other insulation is. However spray foam is a excellent water and air barrier.

Thats the point of the house wrap, spray foam onto that and you can replace wall sheets a lot easier if they aint glued on by the foam.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

R-19 fiberglass in walls, built out with 2x6's and coverd with OSB. Same in ceiling on top of steel, rolled in after steel. Heat it moderately all winter W/ gas, don't even notice the extra expense.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually I've been sticking to strictly cellulose in the house. If done properly it doesn't settle in existing walls. I tore into some me and Dad did probably 40 years ago and it was still right up to the top. Another little advertised drawback of fiberglass is it will lose R value if it gets cold enough.


----------

